# Are Bird Cuttle Bones Dangerous to Dogs?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Not recommended, to be sure. They can splinter, but are more likely to crunch up into smaller, sort of "dusty" bits. Did she swallw it or chew it?

It's high in calcium, but 1/2 of one shouldn't have much of an effect...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, she ate it, there is nothing to be found but the half she was happily carrying around. Thanks for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> No, she ate it, there is nothing to be found but the half she was happily carrying around. Thanks for putting my mind at ease.


She will likely have very chalky stools after this, but I'm sure that she won't have any other problems.


----------

